# New from Kansas



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT. Bows are like motorcycles. Test drive the ones your interested in. Some look for speed or smoothness or a little of both.


----------



## MOA (Jan 22, 2011)

I just got back from washington a couple weeks ago. Was there for a month. I like the motorcycle analogy. Thats why I use it. I know bows are a personal choice that coes down to feel and features. What I am moreiterested in is how accurate the new bows are, how hard to tune, and how long they last. I KNOW they are faster, and I hear about 3" groups at 50 yards, but want kind a idea. I kinda think on high end bows they will all perform so it comes down to feel. I just don't know what to expect. I was in the local archery shop(B-Squared Archery, good guys, just want to throw that out there) and they told me that I would probley want to drop from the 70 # I have been shooting down to 60# when I get a new bow. Are new bows harder to draw? Or is it that they are just easier to shoot fast and I will need less poundage?


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

There's so many great Bow companies out now. I try not to be brand fan but it can sometimes be hard. I tell people to throw the brand name aside and just go by the feel of the bow in your hand. Pick a bow that fits your shooting style. I shoot a 70 pound bow at 65 pounds. It just feels right for me. Try the same bow out have have the shop drop the poundage to see if you like it or not. I believe in supporting the local mom and pop shops if possible. Once you find a friendly shop makes sure you build a friendship with them. They can help you with your Draw length and Draw Weight, Find a good brace height. etc. There's a lot of great info here on Archerytalk. Use the SEARCH function at the top right corner of the page. It helps a lot. I use it often. Specially if your looking for a specific bow brand. you talked about 3 inch groups at 50 yards...It's all comes down to the person behind the bow.


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## bowkill82 (Jan 18, 2010)

Welcome to at try out the pse line to i recommend the evo the bmxl and the supra ive got one of each got my supra to 302fps with 321gr arrows at 62 lbs the bmxl at 320 with a 321gr arrow and the evo is shooting easton fmj so i dont chrono it arrows are heavy and its setup for critter killing


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## Andy. (Jan 12, 2011)

Welcome to archery talk. :welcome:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

MOA.


----------



## baddaddy (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## MOA (Jan 22, 2011)

I use the search function. Thats what leads me to beleive most high end bows are about the same. I mean each brand seems to have something they excell at but they are all good. Mathews, Bowtech, Elite, Hoyt, Pse, the list goes on. Guess I'll just have to go shoot as many as I can, but the problem is I have a really good Mathews dealer here, but all they carry is mathews, Mission, and bear. I don't like the feel of the Missions or te bears(the attack feels OK, but not great) and they are warning me off the monster 6.0 tat feels the best, except its got a stiff draw, but manis it fast. 
anyway I really don't want to turn this into a what brand thread, more of a can I expect better accuracy from ANY new top end bow than my old martin? I just want some assurance that a new bow will outshoot my old martin. Do bow still loose accuracy the faster they get, like a z7 would be more accurate than a monster5.0. Is there a balance of speed and accuracy? Shootablity?


----------



## Topcat09 (Jun 25, 2010)

Hello, I also live in Topeka, Ks and I really like Straight Path Archery over on hwy 24 North topeka. Paul the owner is a really good guy. He carrys Hoyt and PSE however I shoot a mission maniac that I picked up from a shop in Manhattan... I've heard good things about a shop located between Topeka and Silver Lake on Manokin (spelling) road.


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

Welcome to AT


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*






*FREE SHIPPING!!! *from now until Feb. 14, 2011

Visit www.BowArmory.com for more details !!! Some Restrictions do Apply !!!


----------

